# Down low- in the dl



## BlazersNBulls4ever (Jun 20, 2002)

*Down low- in the DL*

Great Show, the athletic trainer is so funny.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

I watched a couple episodes from the North Charleston Lowgators. I thought it was pretty cool some episodes were pointless and boring.....but overall its interesting to see how the league is, and players etc etc


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Only a few of those guys have a chance to make an NBA bench....


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *devestata *
> Only a few of those guys have a chance to make an NBA bench....


who would your picks be?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That Makhtar guy is soo funny! He's making jokes every other second. 

I liked the "Courtside: LA Hoops" show aswell. You got to see what the Clippers life was like. Did you see Quentin Richardson's house? His plants were all dead. Pretty funny.:yes: :laugh:


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> That Makhtar guy is soo funny! He's making jokes every other second.
> 
> I liked the "Courtside: LA Hoops" show aswell. You got to see what the Clippers life was like. Did you see Quentin Richardson's house? His plants were all dead. Pretty funny.:yes: :laugh:


aaahahahahahahahah no i didn't see it but i have to see it sometime in the summer for sure...

i might have caught a glimpse of it, was it the one where the clipps face the lakers....and the clipps win?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm not sure if that was the same episode, I think it was, but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*as for players who could make the nba bench*

from the d league, I d say Galen Young would have the best shot since he is young and still ha suprising potential, L A Hoops was an awesome show, Clipps are fun to watch.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: as for players who could make the nba bench*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> from the d league, I d say Galen Young would have the best shot since he is young and still ha suprising potential, L A Hoops was an awesome show, Clipps are fun to watch.


Thats his name! Galen Young. I remember the La Clippers scout was at the game watching him and was impressed and he said that he will make it to the NBA someday if he keeps working hard.

there we go i was tryin to remember that guys name...thanks lol


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yea*

no prob, he was drafted by milwaukee and has some skills i could see him as a 9th man fitting in with a team like detroit.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: yea*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> no prob, he was drafted by milwaukee and has some skills i could see him as a 9th man fitting in with a team like detroit.


no i dont think detroit would be a good fit for him...they have enough people there starving for minutes as is. maybe a team like seattle.....? they are built with some 2nd rounders and minor leaguers


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*eya i didn't mean*

necessarily Detroit, but a team like them, that has a 9 man rotation. And Seatlle could be good but they do have a lot of perimeter players with lewis, barry, mason , shammond williams at times . But yeah i couudl defintely see him in the league.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: eya i didn't mean*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> necessarily Detroit, but a team like them, that has a 9 man rotation. And Seatlle could be good but they do have a lot of perimeter players with lewis, barry, mason , shammond williams at times . But yeah i couudl defintely see him in the league.


i guess its just a matter of time.....i say within the next 2 years or so....saying he plays well for those 2 years


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I watched one game and I liked one player I saw. I don't remeber his name but I knew his face from the Kentucky team that beat Utah for the championship. He wasn't really athletic and didn't have an NBA body, but he was a silky smooth shooter. Oh crap i can't remeber his name. He was foreign, like Mexican or something and he played for the Kentucky championship team. **** i wish i could remeber his name.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I know, that guy was a great shooter, but unfortunatly just like you the name has slipped my mind.......


----------

